# London Drinks Anyone?



## Luminosity (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, Hertz came up with the idea of meetin up for drinks in London, during my 24 hour stay en route to Italy, so howzabout it ?

Josh and I are arriving on March 8th and will be taken around London on one of those tourist bus thingy-majiggies, where ya 'get off and on'. Thinkin maybe if anyone wants to go for a few drinks in the afternoon/evening maybe then that would be brilliant ! Say around 6 pm'ish ?

I don't know anyones schedules that day, I know that it's a workday so I'm open to suggestions. Would love to meet the London TPF'ers ! I'll shout ya a drink or two :thumbsup:


----------



## cbay (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,

I wish i was down in london that day that would be great! I actually am coming to london the saturday before and then a month after for a week, oh well! maybe something can be arranged for another time.

Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2006)

I've put you in my diary, keep me posted of the details.

Rob


----------



## Luminosity (Feb 1, 2006)

Will do, Rob :thumbsup:

Looks like this next month and a half will be filled with meet-ups for drinks. Josh and I have our own workmates-drinks sessions to be had, plus individual people that wanna catch up before we leave TO. Then this London meet-up ! 

Looks like I better put on my drinkin gloves


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll put it in my diary.
Don't know what I'm doing workwise then but I shall make every effort to meet up.


----------



## Luminosity (Mar 6, 2006)

Just popping in quickly, before we leave for London tomorrow night.

We're gonna be there all day on the Wednesday ( the 8th ), running around London and doin the standard touristy thing. Rob mentioned a pub and I cant for the life of me remember which one but we'll stop there for some drinks if anyone's interested.

Man, I'm so exhausted right now I know I'm gonna sleep all the way to London on the plane, no worries. Still packin and we've been pulled in every direction possible by people in TO ( just finished up work today and organising a move for Josh's dads accounting office, all by meself :shock: )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm working on the Wed but I finish at 1.30pm so I could come down for the afternoon/evening. I've got Thursday off so no worries.
What time are you leaving the Big Wen?
What time can we meet up?
Where?


----------



## Rob (Mar 7, 2006)

I've PM'd you both.... I'm working Weds, so I won't be around until about 7pmish, but I also have Thurs off and Friday as well.

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 7, 2006)

We could meet up for 7pm-ish...
Lumi?


----------



## Luminosity (Mar 7, 2006)

I was thinkin around 7pm'ish, so that sounds good ! :thumbsup:

As for where, lemmie look in my pm box at Rob's pub suggestions he gave about a month or so ago.


----------



## Luminosity (Mar 7, 2006)

Covent Garden ? 

If you guys dont get back to me before I leave for the airport, I'll call Rob when we first get into Heathrow and we'll figure out a good drinkin spot to meet.


----------

